# 2007 - Happy New Year



## ROSANGELUS

Les deseo a todos los Foristas, Moderadores y Visitantes , un año nuevo lleno de Mucha Paz , Felicidad, Amor y Prosperidad.
desdes aca de Venezuela, con mucho cariño, quiero compartir mi sentimiento de Gratitud, Cariño y Bienestar, por pertencer a este Maravilloso foro que Ustedes día a día protagonizan y que desde que me suscribí, casi que me he vuelto adicta a él.
he aprendido bastante, y he compartido muy buenos momentos, Recuerdo con mucho cariño y admiración a Mateamargo ( mi favorito) , a Loladamore, Oroflamenco, Heidita, Pejeman, Miguelillo, Tigger, Belen, Jellby, Ordequin, Fernando, Maruja, Ines, Victor....etc. de verdad que todos han llenado un grans espacio en mis momentos de tener alguna duda o simplemente de relax.
Un Abrazo Grande a Toda La comunidad WR, se les queire mucho.

Rosa ,


----------



## belén

Muchas gracias Rosa.

Por la parte que me toca, también desearos a todos lo mejor en este año que se nos presenta. Que lo empecemos, sigamos y terminemos de forma brillante y juntos.

Muchas gracias por estar siempre ahí cuando uno necesita un apoyo, lingüístico o simplemente, un amigo a quien leer.

¡Abrazos y uvas a todos!

Be


----------



## stargazer

Hello everyone

I wish you lots of love and happiness in 2007!

Srečno 2007! 


stargazer


----------



## Mate

De Rosa soy el dilecto;
Es ese su pensamiento.  

El alma de este paisano,
Que hoy canta con emoción,

No conoce de razón:
Sólo siente el sentimiento.  


A todos: 

* ¡Felicidades y uvas! *​ 

(y si vienen fermentadas, añejadas y embotelladas, ¡tanto mejor! )​ 

¡Feliz año nuevo! - Mate, el _renegáu_​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades a todos, y que a cada uno el 2007 le depare lo mejor!!*
**


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos *Rosa*.
Yo también te deseo a tí y a todos estos buenos compañeros lo mejor para siempre.
Víctor


----------



## heidita

Me uno a las felicitaciones de Rosa, siempre amable y educada, no como otras ..... 

¡Un deseo para el buen humor para el AÑO NUEVO desde la mejor cuidad el mundo!

FROHES NEUES JAHR!

¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Kraus

Здравствуй и с новым годом!


----------



## Heba

*Feliz año nuevo*

*May this year be a year of happiness and peace for everybody*​


----------



## Gévy

Feliz año a todos, bonne année 2007 !!!

Mucha alegría para vosotros, amigos de WR, y que sigamos disfrutando más y más de vuestra sabiduría, entusiasmo y simpatía.

Bisous y besos,

Gévy


----------



## amikama

*¡Feliz año nuevo!*
*Happy new year!*
​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*Happy New Year, friends!  *

(And thank you for making this my favourite place to come and play!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ma dernière anim' (*) est pour vous. 

 (*) de l'année !


----------



## LaurentK

*Chers Nous,*
*Pour célébrer ma première année sur les Forums, une année de bonheur parmi vous, j'ai pris une PHOTO DE FAMILLE.*

*RASSUREZ-VOUS, vous êtes TOUS et TOUTES dessus, je suis certain que CHACUN se reconnaîtra. La voici:*






*Vous voyez bien que tout le monde y est...*

*Bonne* *Année 2007 !*
*Love,*
*Laurent  *


----------



## Etcetera

*С Новым годом, друзья!

С любовью, 
Анна
*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Al dar gracias a Dios por todas las bendiciones del 2006 no puedo dejar de mencionar a WordReference, un sitio maravilloso lleno de gente inteligente, culta, generosa y amable que ha enriquecido mi vida.

A todos los fantásticos foreros y extraordinarios moderadores va un mensaje lleno de cariño deseándoles que el 2007 venga colmado de paz, salud y muchas sonrisas.

Un abrazo desde Miami de esta cubana que los quiere y admira mucho.
Soledad


----------



## ordequin

*¡Amigos todos de WR!*

*¡Gracias por sumaros al llamamiento con la multicolorista implosión de vuestro ingenio!!!*

*¡Somos los mejores!*

*I love you all.*

*¡¡¡FELIZ 2007!!!*

**


----------



## LV4-26

The Earth completed its 365.242199-day long revolution around the sun, a little bit before 11:00 am (my time), I reckon. So happy new year to you all.


----------



## carolineR

Bonne Année/ Happy New Year à tous mes Forero/@s favoris -qui se reconnaîtront - et à tous les autres


----------



## Maja

СРЕЋНА ВАМ СВИМА НОВА ГОДИНА!!!
SREĆNA VAM SVIMA NOVA GODINA!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!
​


----------



## geve

À vous qui êtes déjà si beaux et intelligents, que votre année soit parsemée de petits grains de bonheur.


----------



## la reine victoria

*Good Luck,*

*Health*

*and*

*Happiness*

*for*

*2007*



*May all your dreams come true!*




​LRV​


----------



## anthodocheio

*Happy new year to you all! *
*It's an honor to "be a part" of a family so nice that has shown me what kindness means.*​ 

*Feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros!*​ 
​


----------



## zaby

Joyeuse année 2007 à tous 

 ****** ​


----------



## krolaina

*Feliz año* a todos los viejos y nuevos amigos de esta supercomunidad, la nuestra, que sigamos este 2007 igual de bien, con el respeto que nos caracteriza. ¡Alegría y felicidad para todos!
¡Y felices reyes! ¿Seguro que todos habéis sido buenos?


----------

